# Lpga hotties



## drawboy (Feb 11, 2010)

I thought we hadn't had a pic of one of the hotties on the Lpga tour for a while so went for a look on the website to see what I could find   Imangine my horror at finding this, Dina Ammaccapane.







I cannot see many lining the fairways to cop a load of her, I even think she's safe from Tiger.


----------



## vig (Feb 11, 2010)

I thought we hadn't had a pic of one of the hotties on the Lpga tour for a while
		
Click to expand...

We still haven't.


Somone must have some cos i've seen them in minature in their sigs


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 11, 2010)

I assume the OP makes Brad Pitt look ugly?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2010)

I have seen worse. I'd definitely swap you Dina for Laura Davies


----------



## drawboy (Feb 11, 2010)

I assume the OP makes Brad Pitt look ugly?
		
Click to expand...

Correct,plus I'm taller than Tom Cruise.


----------



## Dave3498 (Feb 11, 2010)

What do you look like Drawboy???


----------



## drawboy (Feb 11, 2010)

A cross between jean claude van damme and george clooney I think thats a fair assessment. Certainly better looking than old Dina that's for sure.


----------



## Dave3498 (Feb 11, 2010)

Give us a picture then.


----------



## haplesshacker (Feb 11, 2010)

What! JCVD's height, looks and hair, and GC's body??


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2010)

Give us a picture then.
		
Click to expand...

I think you've pulled DB


----------



## Tommo21 (Feb 12, 2010)

I thought we hadn't had a pic of one of the hotties on the Lpga tour for a while so went for a look on the website to see what I could find   Imangine my horror at finding this, Dina Ammaccapane.







I cannot see many lining the fairways to cop a load of her, I even think she's safe from Tiger.
		
Click to expand...

Well, I hear she can pull a good pint and blow some big bubbles  ..........after a few beers you'll be fighting over her.


----------



## Tommo21 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have seen worse. I'd definitely swap you Dina for Laura Davies
		
Click to expand...

Do you think Laura would let you.


----------



## Robobum (Feb 12, 2010)

Laura Davies should be subjected to gender tests like that Sth African sprinter.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 12, 2010)

Not a hottie but a great ambassader for the womens game,a true legend in my view.


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 12, 2010)

What! JCVD's height, looks and hair, and GC's body??  

Click to expand...

he meant both of them at the same time,


----------



## bobmac (Feb 12, 2010)

What do you look like Drawboy???
		
Click to expand...

DB, Have you forgotten you posted a pic of you and HID on holiday together.


----------



## vig (Feb 12, 2010)

And STILL no pics of hotties


----------



## Plonko (Feb 12, 2010)

And STILL no pics of hotties
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean like this?


----------



## vig (Feb 12, 2010)

And STILL no pics of hotties
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean like this?






Click to expand...

Pleeeeeease, i've just had my tea


----------



## haplesshacker (Feb 12, 2010)

Did I really just go - urh!


----------



## TonyN (Feb 12, 2010)

must say, from the post title, the most disapointing thread all year.


----------



## Plonko (Feb 12, 2010)

I can't help thinking this thread is crying out for some red-blooded male shallowness.


----------



## haplesshacker (Feb 12, 2010)

must say, from the post title, the most disapointing thread all year.
		
Click to expand...

I can't exactly start hunting the web for 'hotties' with the wife looking over my shoulder!


----------



## Iaing (Feb 12, 2010)

Ooohkay, it's been posted before but let's go...


----------



## vig (Feb 13, 2010)

Is that a broomhandle putter


----------



## Yerman (Feb 13, 2010)

Prefer Golf Punks bunker babes though they're usually overdressed


----------



## MVP (Feb 13, 2010)

Is that a broomhandle putter  

Click to expand...

That was proper funny!!


----------



## drawboy (Feb 13, 2010)

When I'm reincarnated I want to be michelle Wie's putter grip.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 13, 2010)

When I'm reincarnated I want to be michelle Wie's putter grip. 






Click to expand...

As opposed to Laura Davies's bike saddle?


----------



## Plonko (Feb 13, 2010)

As opposed to Laura Davies's bike saddle?
		
Click to expand...

Phwoaaarrr!!!!!!


----------



## drawboy (Feb 13, 2010)

As opposed to Laura Davies's bike saddle?
		
Click to expand...

Phwoaaarrr!!!!!!       

Click to expand...

look at those ham and eggs...phwoaaaaarrrrr is right.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 13, 2010)

Which one's Laura?


----------



## Plonko (Feb 13, 2010)

Are they identical twins?


----------



## golfcitydweller (Feb 13, 2010)

couple of years ago ...grace park did it for me ! she`s  a hot babe ...anyone put up a pic as i don`t now how !! cheers    gcd


----------



## RGDave (Feb 13, 2010)

couple of years ago ...grace park did it for me ! she`s  a hot babe ...anyone put up a pic as i don`t now how !! cheers    gcd   

Click to expand...

I found one or two, better not to post on here, she is sizzzling.....
Can she play?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2010)

Go on Dave - you know you want to! Get those pics up


----------



## john0 (Feb 16, 2010)

Go on Dave - you know you want to! Get those pics up
		
Click to expand...

If dave wont then someone else will have to...


----------



## drawboy (Feb 16, 2010)

Go on Dave - you know you want to! Get those pics up
		
Click to expand...

If dave wont then someone else will have to...






Click to expand...

I dont suppose you have the other side to that pic by any chance?


----------



## richart (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like the fire needs a poke !


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2010)

No wonder she is hot, standing that close to the flames. She should step back a bit and get a cardie.


----------



## birdieman (Feb 16, 2010)

Wrong Grace Park fellas, that's the actress not the golfer...

...but who cares!


----------



## drawboy (Feb 16, 2010)

Here is the real Grace Park


----------



## john0 (Feb 16, 2010)

I preferred the actress if im honest!!


----------



## Dodger (Feb 16, 2010)

get a picture of Carly Booth up...summit about that lass,her and Mel Reid for me.


----------



## drawboy (Feb 16, 2010)

Your wish is my command dodger old son. feast yer yolks on this.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 16, 2010)

Saw her most weeks in the of season hanging about the pubs of Dundee all i can say is "what a rack "


----------



## TRS30 (Feb 18, 2010)

Your wish is my command dodger old son. feast yer yolks on this.






Click to expand...

It would be difficult playing with a woman that hot who is also better than you...............unless it wasn't at golf


----------



## Gubog (Feb 18, 2010)

danielle montgomery floats my boat


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 18, 2010)

Mmmmmm I have a feeling there will be a place for them in my dreams tonight


----------



## clubchamp07 (Feb 19, 2010)

danielle montgomery floats my boat
		
Click to expand...

Can you spot the plugged ball?

LOVELY


----------

